# Free stack secrets?!!



## katmcg86 (Apr 23, 2019)

What is the trick to training how to move the front (or should it be back) feet at the stack at the end of the diagonal? We can stop, be still, look at the bait, but actual foot placement is suboptimal. If I try to get him to move a foot, I can generally only do it to make them move side to side. None of that beautiful free stack I see on tv 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EVpoodle (Sep 25, 2018)

There is a series of videos by a man called Will Alexander on Youtube, I think it is called show dog tricks. I think he has a video on teaching the free stack. I found his videos very informative. 

I hope this helps.


----------



## katmcg86 (Apr 23, 2019)

Thank you for this suggestion. We have been practicing and I would say we’re about 60% of the way to perfecting free stacks! As usual, Jett is limited by my experience  We’ve done the “feed into a stack” followed by training the command “step” to move only front feet to adjust. Peanut butter on a bread knife as a treat!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

